# Show off your white Bettas!!



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

So i've really been wanting a white betta. All the stores around me only carry mainly reds and blues.:x So i want to see some of your white fist. It'd be really kool if you had an albino. My friend had one a few years ago. it was amazing!:notworthy:


----------



## fishfinatic (Dec 21, 2010)

This is Diamond, I just got her last week, I was so excited


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

fishfinatic said:


> This is Diamond, I just got her last week, I was so excited


I really like the contrast of the body to the fins.:-:-D


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I have a couple of marbles but they're turning blue and green so they don't count as white lol


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My sweet Lulu <3
I have had her for nearly eight months and I love her dearly. 










And though technically not white, here's my lovely sorority girl Elwing, who is a Cellophane.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

fleetfish said:


> My sweet Lulu <3
> I have had her for nearly eight months and I love her dearly.
> 
> 
> ...


ooo i really like elwing!:nicefish:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's Njord. His tail melted off when he got sick with something a few weeks back. Now it's only just coming in again. I bought him as part of a pair, but I don't have any updated shots of Skade.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

not sure if he counts as white but lonnie in my avatar is a cellophane!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Just got her last night


----------

